# The Castle of the Oswaldo Cruz Foundation - The Most Beautiful Castle of Rio



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The central building of the Oswaldo Cruz Foundation, the Moorish Pavilion, is the unique neo-Moorish 
building in the city of *Rio de Janeiro* and was built in *1904.*The Oswaldo Cruz Foundation 
is a research center in public health.

*Oswaldo Cruz Foundation*


My.Place | FioCruz por LeoChaves, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (1) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

rj rj por anaclararibeiro, no Flickr

rj rj por anaclararibeiro, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (9) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

My.Place | FioCruz por LeoChaves, no Flickr

My.Place | FioCruz por LeoChaves, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (4) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

FIOCRUZ por babau fotos, no Flickr

FIOCRUZ por babau fotos, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (7) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (18) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

My.Place | FioCruz por LeoChaves, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

FIOCRUZ 041 por MF Vervloet, no Flickr

FIOCRUZ 043 por MF Vervloet, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (13) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (10) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

fiocruz por babau fotos, no Flickr

Fundação Oswaldo Crus por babau fotos, no Flickr

My.Place | FioCruz por LeoChaves, no Flickr

Fundação Oswaldo Cruz por babau fotos, no Flickr

encontro fotgráfico na Fiocruz por babau fotos, no Flickr

FIOCRUZ por babau fotos, no Flickr

encontro fotográfico na Fiocruz por babau fotos, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (11) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Fiocruz - Rio de Janeiro por d.magliano, no Flickr

FIOCRUZ 035 por MF Vervloet, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (17) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (20) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

FioCruz RJ (22) por RAPHAEL SALGADO, no Flickr

My.Place | FioCruz por LeoChaves, no Flickr

Neo-Moorish Architecture por Mondmann, no Flickr

Fiocruz - Rio de Janeiro por d.magliano, no Flickr​


----------



## Soteropolis1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful moorish building.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great!


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing, one of the most beutiful buildings that remain from Ecletic and Neoclassic Rio de Janeiro


----------



## coxhead andy (Jul 8, 2011)

I am totally mesmerized after saw it each one include very nice and spectacular view I like all from above after saw it every think to visit this place once.


----------



## Deco (Mar 17, 2007)

Amazing!!!


----------



## ngoctien (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow thanks for sharing about the information
It seem very interesting


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

muito bom


----------

